# When AF returns pp shouldn't she come all the way back?



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

What I mean is this: My dd #2 is 7 mo and I've had one pp AF *46* days ago. Nothing before or since. I don't feel pg and since I don't, I don't want to take a test. I do ebf dd#2, is that the reason for AF's irregular visit? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

It is normal to be irregular for awhile.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Check out this thread!








http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=837286


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Very normal to be irregular for a while.







I got my period back at 14 months pp, and then had acouple normal cycles, and then one that was well over 100 days, and this one seems to be shaping up as normal. Of course, the normal ones are weird given my history!







So, if you are still nursing heavily, it is pretty common for them to be wonky.


----------



## JamSamMom (Apr 17, 2007)

It may take a couple cycles to start ovulating and get your cycle back fully. Mine took 4 months to ovulate after my first PP period at 8 months.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

WIth DS1 my cycles returned at 9 months pp. They settled into a strange pattern of 2 cycles exactly 8 weeks long, then 2 cycles exactly 7 weeks long, 2 cycles exactly 6 weeks long, then finally rangeing between 5-6 weeks there after.


----------

